# How to get a foothold into the industry?



## George Coshall (Feb 10, 2015)

I plan to get involved in the breeding and youngstock side of the horsey world once I've finished my equine education, I'm too old for pony club so can't do it that way, (I live in the UK and will be 21 next month), how would I get into this part of the industry?


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I find that the most successful breeders are those that have very specific goals in mind for their breeding program, paired with lots of knowledge about genetics and lots of hard work.

Be interested in your chosen discipline, make a name for yourself in those circles and chose mares and stallions that have performed and proven themselves, preferrably those thatbhave shown to throw better foals than themselves. Know enough about conformation, bloodlines and genetics to know why you are chosing a specific pairing. Test for relevant genetic diseases. Be honest to yourself and transparent to your customers. Know what you have produced and keep track of how they are doing over the years. If a pairing didn't work the way you were hoping, try to find out why and don't repeat your mistake.

If you do not show your own horses in your chosen discipline, make sure your offspring will go to active (show) homes and get ridden by people who are willing to train them to their full potential. That should take priority over getting the highest price possible. Make sure what you produce gets seen and is successful.
Be willing to throw a whole bunch of money out the window before you ever get anywhere. Be prepared to keep horses that don't sell for years if need be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## George Coshall (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the input, I'll take it to heart.


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

I am also trying to get my foot in . I would say two things are important (on top of endless passion and determination). 

First, get experience! Work, volunteer, ride do everything you can and soak up all the info possible. Take pride in your work and go above and beyond what is expected of you. Then when you are applying for a new job, your employer (whom you worked so hard for). Will give you a glowing reference. Word of mouth is worth so much more than words on paper.

Secondly, I'd say it is important to find your "niche" market. For example if you open up a riding school that is not specified in anyway you may get some customers, the people who are just getting into horses, but all the people who are already riding won't switch to your barn. You have to offer something unique. Whether is is the best value or a professional, competition focused barn or a relaxed family barn or anything else, find your corner of the industry. This will also draw in a group of like minded people, which will make the atmosphere all the better.

That's just my take . 
Cait
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## George Coshall (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks, I plan to get into Breeding showjumpers or eventers.

It'll be expensive to get a good broodmare, do most breeders start with the more 'average' horses first?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If you seriously want to get into the breeding industry at a decent level then look for a job with a good breeder first, preferably one that shows stallions, mares and youngstock and better still keeps some of them long enough to produce under saddle - you spend time with them learning the business and your face will start to get recognized and respected in the right circles
Makes starting up on your own later on so much easier


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

What discipline are you looking to get involved in? Here are plenty of sport horse breeders you could get a job with and learn the ropes.

If you are interested in the tb side of things, darley have an internship program but I'm not entirely sure how difficult it is to get involved.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

George Coshall said:


> Thanks, I plan to get into Breeding showjumpers or eventers.
> 
> It'll be expensive to get a good broodmare, do most breeders start with the more 'average' horses first?


If you start with average, you get average. The market is flooded with average which is why they are cheap. The purpose of breeding is to improve, start with something really good and make it even better. In the horse world, to make a small fortune you start with a large fortune. Breeding tends to be the least profitable and highest risk investment. Mares and/or foals can die, or get sick/injured. Services are the most stable form of business in the horse world and even they can go belly up. Boarding, training, lessons and such can produce decent income if marketed right but it still requires a large investment for the facilities.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

SunnyDraco said:


> If you start with average, you get average.


Yep, exactly that.
Also, marry a vet 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

jaydee said:


> If you seriously want to get into the breeding industry at a decent level then look for a job with a good breeder first, preferably one that shows stallions, mares and youngstock and better still keeps some of them long enough to produce under saddle - you spend time with them learning the business and your face will start to get recognized and respected in the right circles
> Makes starting up on your own later on so much easier


This, or marry into a well established breeder family.


----------



## George Coshall (Feb 10, 2015)

Maple said:


> What discipline are you looking to get involved in? Here are plenty of sport horse breeders you could get a job with and learn the ropes.
> 
> If you are interested in the tb side of things, darley have an internship program but I'm not entirely sure how difficult it is to get involved.


I'm interested in doing Showjumping or Eventing.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Unfortunately if you don't have the well known bloodstock family, or the funds behind you quite often it is a case of starting from the bottom and working your way up. Reputation and word of mouth tends to be what draws people to you. 

You should find plenty of jobs, be it paid or working student on yardandgroom or in the papers ie) irish field (not sure of UK equivalent) that will help you. Get to know employers, build relationships and pick up as much information as you can.


----------



## George Coshall (Feb 10, 2015)

Maple said:


> Unfortunately if you don't have the well known bloodstock family, or the funds behind you quite often it is a case of starting from the bottom and working your way up. Reputation and word of mouth tends to be what draws people to you.
> 
> You should find plenty of jobs, be it paid or working student on yardandgroom or in the papers ie) irish field (not sure of UK equivalent) that will help you. Get to know employers, build relationships and pick up as much information as you can.


Thanks, it'll be like a uphill struggle but I'm willing to go through it.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

The market you're looking at (at least in the states, I'm sure it's the same in the UK) is a competitive field. So, even more than good stock, an important thing is a good reputation. Of course, good stock is a very close second. You need to get your name out there--you need to show your horses, and have them place. Consistently. 

I'd say a good starting place is taking out a loan.


----------



## mvrchk (Apr 3, 2014)

> It'll be expensive to get a good broodmare, do most breeders start with the more 'average' horses first?


 If you start with average stock the best you could ever hope for is slightly above average offspring. You should look for work at a top breeding farm to gain knowledge and experience and in the meantime save money. Occasionally people will lease out good, proven broodmares or you can find a young mare who was doing well in training but was injured and is no longer riding sound.

Its always been a dream of mine to breed my own warmblood foal. I shopped for almost six years to find a suitable TB mare to take to the warmblood inspections (found one but between the time I emailed to ask if she was still available (she was) and called to say I'd take her, literally an hour an half time difference she was already sold!) but I did finally find one. I restarted her under saddle and wouldn't you know she's got upper level potential written all over her! She's too nice a horse to stand around making babies so I'm back to shopping for another broodmare! Morale of the story don't give up on your dreams but don't settle for producing average stock either!


----------

